# DVD "Datenträger kann nicht gelesen werden; beschädigt oder falsches Format"



## mele (13. August 2004)

Halo,

ich wollte heute das erste Mal eine DVD brennen. In der letzten Chip war eine Vollversion von "DVD-Cloner".

Habe DVD eingelegt, die entspr. Laufwerke von --> nach kopieren angegeben und START

Hat ordnungsgemäß angefangen, dann abgebrochen.

Ist eine DVD-RW von Fuji; nochmals versucht, gleiches Ergebnis. Wollte diese dann wieder löschen und nochmals versuchen.

Nun sagt mir XP beim anclicken des Laufwerdes: "Datenträger kann nicht gelesen werden. Ist beschädigt oder verwendet ein Format, das von von Windows nicht gelesen werden kann"

SUPER. Wie kann ich die CD retten? Oder kann diese tatsächlich bei diesem Versuch zerstört worden sein? Oder muss ich sie nun formatieren? Wie?

 Bin leider blutiger Anfänger, kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, will nicht permanent DVDs schrotten
danke
mele


----------

